# My non CO2 aquarium



## GillesF (19 Mar 2013)

Hi guys

I November last year I made a video of my father's non CO2 tank that I set up for him. This was one month and a half after setup. The requirements for this tank were: lot's of plants, easy to maintain & low-cost.

Specs:

Lighting: 4x 36w T8 (no reflectors and lots of surface plants)
Filtration: about 2500 liter per hour (filter pump + wave maker)
Fertilization: EI for aquariums without CO2
Plants: cryptocoryne, vallisneria, java ferns, needle grass, ...
Fish: Paracheirodon axelrodi, Otocinclus affinis, Crossocheilus oblongus and some snails



Pruning once a month, WC once every three months. About 1/4 EI dosing. I'm using plain sand in combination with APFUK's root tabs for the Cryptocorynes.

Hope you like it! Any feedback on the scape itself is welcome! 

Cheers,
Gilles


----------



## Balik1 (26 Mar 2013)

love this scape things you can do without all that hi tech gear ...


----------

